# welche übersetzung fahrt ihr?



## Sunstar84 (22. März 2007)

was findet ihr ist ne optimale übersetzung fürs trialen? find wenn ich schnell aufs hinderniss zurolle, bringt reintreten nix mehr (tretbunnihop). tret sozusagen nur noch ins leere. hab 18 vorn und 15 hinten.. also 1.2. wie schauts n da bei euch aus?


----------



## trialsrider (22. März 2007)

22-18 bzw 22-19 ist das beste!  

ich fahr fahr mit 18 hinten aber 19 is auch fein! 
(besser für Natur und so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (22. März 2007)

Jo 22-18 hab ich auch drin. Das entspricht 18-15. Also auch was du fährt.
Also ich benutz den Tretbunny nur wenn ich eine ziemlich langsmae Geschwindigkeit draufhabe.

@trialsrider: Fährst du eine 170 mm Kurbel ?


----------



## Sunstar84 (22. März 2007)

hm ......dann haperts bei mir wohl noch an der fahrtechnik


----------



## robs (22. März 2007)

22:19


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2007)

22:18 aber ist mir schon fast zu leicht für die city.


----------



## trialsrider (22. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 22:18 aber ist mir schon fast zu leicht für die city.



du hast ja mal garkeine Ahnung NiKKKo!  

22-18 ist eher zu schwer....du bunnyhopper!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (22. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> du hast ja mal garkeine Ahnung NiKKKo!
> 
> 22-18 ist eher zu schwer....du bunnyhopper!



Naja es hat halt jeder anderes empfinden was zu leicht oder zu schwer is...


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> du hast ja mal garkeine Ahnung NiKKKo!
> 
> 22-18 ist eher zu schwer....du bunnyhopper!



du hast zu wenig schmalz in de bene  geh mal ins fitnessstudio...


----------



## misanthropia (22. März 2007)

18: 12


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> 18: 12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (23. März 2007)

18:16


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


>



ist 18:12 am Kinderrad nicht normal? Mir war so als ob 18:12 dort die Standartübersetzung ist. 


Ich fahr 18:16 mit 170er Kurbeln


----------



## hst_trialer (23. März 2007)

meiner einer fährt 18:15 mit 158er monty kurbeln.... wo ich gleich wieder beim thema wäre... hat noch einer 170er für schraubritzel???


----------



## jockie (23. März 2007)

Sunstar84 schrieb:


> was findet ihr ist ne optimale übersetzung fürs trialen? find wenn ich schnell aufs hinderniss zurolle, bringt reintreten nix mehr (tretbunnihop). tret sozusagen nur noch ins leere. hab 18 vorn und 15 hinten.. also 1.2. wie schauts n da bei euch aus?



Vollkommen falscher Ansatz! Nicht schnell drauf zufahren, sondern (erst bei niedrigen Objekten und dann immer höher) aus'm Stand (Trackstand wohl anfangs) 1-2 Radlängen (je nach Objekthöhe) vor dem Objekt erst losfahren.

Am besten übst du meiner Meinung nach mit 'ner halben Kurbelumdrehung. D.h. du fängst aus'm Stand an mit deinem Nicht-Schokofuß zu treten, dabei schon langsam das VR per Gewichtsverlagerung hochzuziehen und der Kick-Impuls beim Absprung kommt dann mit dem Schokofuß während du dir den Lenker Richtung Hüfte/Oberschenkel ziehst.
Ich finde, so kapiert man die essentiellen Bewegungsabläufe am Treter am schnellsten, hat am wenigsten potentielle Fehlerquellen (unterschiedlich schnelle Anfahrt; falscher Absprungzeitpunkt/-ort) drin, trainiert dabei auch noch am besten die schnelle Kraftentwicklung und Körperspannung, übt automatisch viel den Trackstand dabei, usw. usf.


----------



## misanthropia (23. März 2007)

also bei kinderrädern ist eigentlich ne 3 Gang nabenschaltung standart ]
beim high tech 20" trialteil ist 18:12 oder 18 zu 13 eigentlich normal jo.
aber warum gibts da denn den unterschied zum 26"? obwohl die verhältnisse bestimmt ähnlich sind.


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2007)

jo das sind die verschiedenen Rad größen die da auch noch was mit zu tun haben, andere übertragung,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (23. März 2007)

also 22:18 für 26"
19 is zu leicht auch im gelände, 17 is zu schwer

für 20"
18:12 da is 13 einfach zu leicht. selbst beim gap ausm stand bekommt man damit einfach net genug kraft/strecke zusammen.


----------



## locdog (23. März 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> also 22:18 für 26"
> 19 is zu leicht auch im gelände, 17 is zu schwer
> 
> für 20"
> 18:12 da is 13 einfach zu leicht. selbst beim gap ausm stand bekommt man damit einfach net genug kraft/strecke zusammen.



na na na, so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. freund von mir fahrt z.B. beim 26" 22/20 und macht 150cm tipper. ich fuhr 2 jahre lang so, MIR aber gefahlt aber 22/19 jetzt also 18/15 besser, niedriger ist nicht das feinste. ich wurde halt mit 19 oder 20 anfangen und dann experimentiere. auch nach jahren kann man wechseln, also nicht kneifen

auserdem. beim treter fahrt man ganz langsam an. wen man das geraft hat kommt man locker uber 1m mit halber umdrehung ausem stand.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. März 2007)

Fahre auch 18 : 15
Liegt wohl an deiner Technik.


----------



## -saiko- (23. März 2007)

22:15


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2007)

nicht wirklich oder?


-saiko- schrieb:


> 22:15


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (23. März 2007)

Bin früher mal 22:14 gefahren. war an sich gar ne so schlecht...


----------



## -saiko- (23. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> nicht wirklich oder?



Why not ?!

Finde es manchmal echt zu leicht... für pures trial bissl schwer i know..
aber da roller ich mich tod bei den street elementen..


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2007)

jo hab das auch durch bin auch mal 32:21 gefahren (1:1,52) das geht auch, aber jetzt 22:18 bringt einem mehr feingefühl.


----------



## -saiko- (24. März 2007)

Man verzeihe mir meine unwissenheit... wollte heute mal den 18er kranz drauf machen da ist mir aufgefallen das der 15er noch in der verpackung ist.
Also fahre ich doch 22:18  dickes sry


----------



## raxx1 (24. März 2007)

hab mal ne frage:

also ich fahre hinten nen freilaufritzel mit 18 zähnen,und vorne 24 zähne,mein kurbelblatt vorne is aber fest an der kurbel dran,wie kann ich nun eine 22:18 übersetzung hinbekommen?Muss ich extra neue kurbeln kaufen und evtl sogar auf frontfreilauf umrüsten? vielen dank fpr eure antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (24. März 2007)

einen neuen satz kurbeln und ein 22er kettenblatt sind von nöten. dafür eignet sich jede normale shimano kurbel mit geschraubten ritzeln, also glaube ab alivio und die bekommt man günstig!


----------



## -saiko- (24. März 2007)

raxx1 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage:
> 
> also ich fahre hinten nen freilaufritzel mit 18 zähnen,und vorne 24 zähne,mein kurbelblatt vorne is aber fest an der kurbel dran,wie kann ich nun eine 22:18 übersetzung hinbekommen?Muss ich extra neue kurbeln kaufen und evtl sogar auf frontfreilauf umrüsten? vielen dank fpr eure antworten.



Also Frontfreiläufe haben in der regel 18z.
Jede normale Kurbel hat 22z als kleinstes ritzel, einfach die oberen zwei runter machen rockring drauf fertig.. ist die billigste alternative..


----------



## trialbock (3. Mai 2007)

ich fahre 18:14 ( 1,2857 )
und überlege gerade ob ich hinten auf ein 13-er (1,38) ritzel umsteigen soll 
vieleicht wird dann mein treter krafvoller !
Meine Kurbeln sond 158 mm.


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Mai 2007)

also wenn dein Bike wirklich das 20" Monty is würde ich ein 12er nehmen (1,5)


----------



## Trialside (3. Mai 2007)

Grüße,

also ich fahr ne 18:12er Übersetzung mit Frontfreialuf...
Kurbeln sind 170 lang...


----------



## linus93 (3. Mai 2007)

18:15


----------



## *Sickboy* (4. Mai 2007)

18:12 mit 160er Kurbeln


----------



## trialbock (4. Mai 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> also wenn dein Bike wirklich das 20" Monty is würde ich ein 12er nehmen (1,5)



Ja ist n 20 "  221 PRO ! habe halt 158mm kurbeln drauf und ich 
selbst bin grad ma 178 cm gross und nicht so schwer mit 67 KG !

Ich glaube ich nehm nen 13-er Ritzel . sollte nen guter kompromiss sein 
weil de Kolleg hat  nen 12-er Ritzel und das ist mir fast zu schwehr bezw.
viel zu ungewohnt . 

Dazu noch das ACS durch nen Monty freilauf ersetzten und dann gehts  RunD  !

Achso kannst du mir sagen was wie lang dein Tretlager ist???  
Weil da sollte auch mal n neues rein . 
War damals von nem Koxx dijin ausgebaut und bei mir reinmontiert


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Mai 2007)

128mm am TI

und an Pro auch 128mm aber da kann ich den einen Schraubring nich bis an den Rahmen schrauben (3mm platz ca.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (4. Mai 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> 128mm am TI
> 
> und an Pro auch 128mm aber da kann ich den einen Schraubring nich bis an den Rahmen schrauben (3mm platz ca.)



was meinst jetzt mit  Schraubring ???  
 das vom tretlager wo es drinne hält ???


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Mai 2007)

trialbock schrieb:


> was meinst jetzt mit  Schraubring ???
> das vom tretlager wo es drinne hält ???



jo


----------

